# Lorex Edge cameras not color



## conaty (Dec 11, 2011)

I have a Lorex Edge 4 channel surveillance DVR system.

One camera shows color, the other 3 show color, but every once in a while one of the others shows color.

Have rebooted DVR, did not fix the problem

I can see what I want it just bugs me

Any suggestions?


----------



## Wand3r3r (Sep 17, 2010)

"One camera shows color, the other 3 show color, but every once in a while one of the others shows color."

This sentence makes no sense to me. You are saying they all show color.

Perhaps when its dark you are only getting the night vision which is black and while not color.


----------

